# Best Fry Food??



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

What should I feed my electric blue fry? Would crushed flake be suitable?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Mbuna fry are big enough for crushed flake as the main food. You could supplement with baby brine shrimp (live or frozen), but don't buy baby powder food, its too small.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are many good foods for african cichlid fry.emc is right in that the powders are too small.some granule and small pelletized are good.#02 Plecocaine is excellent for them..while you will want to give them a good protien food;you will also want to give them some spirulina flakes as well..they need a goodly amout of algae in their diet.


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You right about the little pellets, loha. I've got some small floating fry food from somewhere (prob. ACA or Baylee), but you seldom see them in stores.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well emc;you can always ge small pellets from me if you need them...


----------

